# Half life 2 episode 1 walkthrough with images plz.



## cyborg47 (May 11, 2007)

hi everyone,
i need a walkthrough for the game Half life 2 Episode 1 with the images, Can anyone help?


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

*www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/file/927314/45815


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 11, 2007)

The mission are quite easy. I also find it boring in some missions. 

I hope EP2 will be great. I also hope it will be longer.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 11, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> *www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/file/927314/45815


Thanx, but i've asked for the walkthrough woth the images like in www.visualwalkthroughs.com


----------



## thunderbird.117 (May 11, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Thanx, but i've asked for the walkthrough woth the images like in www.visualwalkthroughs.com




Hmm. I though people will understand video better than images. It seems i was wrong. A downgraded version.

Anyways for the picture tutorial this may help :- *guides.ign.com/guides/740555/.


----------



## cooldip10 (May 14, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Hmm. I though people will understand video better than images. It seems i was wrong. A downgraded version.
> 
> Anyways for the picture tutorial this may help :- *guides.ign.com/guides/740555/.



IGN will be a fine choice


----------

